# Verringern Unterwasserpflanzen unter Eis den Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers



## toco (21. März 2010)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

immer wenn ich im vergangenen Winter die verschneite Eisdecke meines Teichs betrachtet habe, habe ich mich gefragt, was läuft da eigentlich unter der Eisdecke ab. Ein Gasaustausch ist nur eingeschränkt möglich, und es fällt so gut wie kein Licht mehr in den Teich.

Klar - Fische und Amphibien lassen sich auf den Grund absinken und gehen in einen Ruhezustand über.

Aber was ist mit den Unterwasserpflanzen, die nicht im Herbst zerfallen und im Frühjahr neu austreiben, sondern nur ihr Wachstum vorübergehend einstellen? Es ist bekannt, dass UW-Pflanzen in der meisten Zeit des Jahres Nährstoffe abbauen und durch die Photosynthese Sauerstoff erzeugen.

Aber bei Dunkelheit funktioniert die Photosynthese nicht. Stellen UW-Pflanzen auch auf Zellatmung um wie Landpflanzen? Das würde bedeuten, dass zugefrorenen Teichen permanent Sauerstoff entzogen wird, was über einen längeren Zeitraum kritisch werden könnte.

Es gibt ja bereits im Forum eine Umfrage zum Thema Erfolgreiche Überwinterung, die aber mehr auf die Teichtechnik gerichtet ist. Hier geht es mir um die Frage, ist es notwendig, die Bestände von UW-Pflanzen von Zeit zu Zeit stark auszulichten, um Sauerstoffmangel im Winter zu vermeiden?


----------



## deichhase (22. März 2010)

*AW: Verringern Unterwasserpflanzen unter Eis den Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers*

Moin Hartmut,
nach meiner Erfahrung sterben Pflanzen ab, die zulange ohne Licht auskommen müssen.
Die Pflanzen in meinem Filtergraben/Teich hatten eine geschlossene Eis+Schneedecke vom 3.1.2010 - 13.03.2010. Das war für einige UW Pflanzen wohl zu lange, sie sind abgestorben. Doch sie treiben ganz sicher bald wieder aus.
Im vergangenen Winter, war nur eine Eisschicht, durchsichtig, da blieben die UW Pflanzen grün.
Verlustig sind bei mir 3 __ Frösche und 1 Molch, die Fischis haben alle überlebt.
Levke


----------



## Digicat (22. März 2010)

*AW: Verringern Unterwasserpflanzen unter Eis den Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers*

Servus

Wie erklären sich dann folgende Beiträge 

Helmut (herten04) und Uwe (Koi-Uwe) hatten beide eine Fadenalgen explosion ....

Dürfte dann ja auch net stattfinden, sind ja auch Pflanzen, wenn auch der "niederen Art".



			
				deichhase schrieb:
			
		

> Das war für einige UW Pflanzen wohl zu lange, sie sind abgestorben. Doch sie treiben ganz sicher bald wieder aus.


Wie sollen sie denn wieder austreiben, wenn sie abgestorben sind 

Du meinst wohl die Blattmasse ist abgestorben ... die Wurzeln wennst Glück hast treiben wieder aus ...
Um welche UW-Pflanzen handelt es sich ...


----------



## Redlisch (22. März 2010)

*AW: Verringern Unterwasserpflanzen unter Eis den Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers*

Hallo,

also mein __ Hornkraut ist nicht abgestorben, es kommt von -2m bis an die Oberfläche. Ich habe am WE erstmal 3 Schubkarren voll rausgeholt.

Der Teich war seit Dezember bis vor 1,5 Wochen zugefroren und das Eis fast immer mit Schnee bedeckt.

Auch im Filterteich sind alle Unterwasserpflanzen frisch grün und wachsen schon wieder weiter, obwohl dieser wohl bis auf die unteren 30cm zugefroren war.

 

Axel


----------



## Annett (22. März 2010)

*AW: Verringern Unterwasserpflanzen unter Eis den Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers*

Guten Abend.

Bei mir/uns haben __ Hornkraut, Armleuchteralge, __ Nadelkraut, Tannenwedel und __ Tausendblatt den völlig zugefrorenen + verschneiten Teich ebenfalls gut überstanden. Die vier zuerst erwähnten Pflanzenarten waren sogar im noch wesentlich länger vereisten alten Teich.... 

Die __ Wasserpest schaut etwas merkwürdig aus, aber so sah sie im Herbst auch schon aus.
Wenn ich sehe, wie dicht das Tausendblatt unter der Oberfläche ist, könnte es sogar eingefroren gewesen sein...

Allerdings beantwortet das nicht die Frage nach dem Startzeitpunkt der O2- bzw. CO2-Produktion. 
Ich befürchte, dass man die benötigte Lichtintensität für jede Pflanzenart einzeln betrachten müßte, wobei Algen wahrs. noch die robustesten sein dürften und daher deutlich stärker wachsen als alle anderen.


Vor dem Winter haben wir im alten Teich einiges an Hornkraut und die alte, große Seerose entfernt. Trotzdem kam es wieder zu Todesfällen. Nächstes Jahr muss auf jeden Fall eine Membranpumpe her - soweit stimmen die Schwiegereltern mittlerweile zu. 
Fragt sich nur, ob *ein* Loch im Eis wirklich soviel bringt, denn die wenigen toten __ Frösche und Fische waren über den ganzen Teich verteilt.


----------



## RKurzhals (22. März 2010)

*AW: Verringern Unterwasserpflanzen unter Eis den Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers*

Hallo,
ich würde die Frage des threads erst mal verneinen. Das beantwortet aber nicht die wichtigere Frage: Nimmt der Sauerstoffgehalt eines Teiches nach dem Zufrieren ab? 
Letztere ist die eigentlich wichtigere.
Zur Frage des threads nur soviel: Pflanzen sind die einzigen Sauerstoffproduzenten im Teich, die bei Lichtarmut allerdings wie die Tiere auf Atmung umstellen. Bei tiefen Temperaturen veratmen dies aber vergleichsweise wenig Sauerstoff. Umgekehrt gelangt in einen leicht zugefrorenen Teich kaum Kohlendixid, um den Pflanzen eine Sauerstoffproduktion auf Dauer zu ermöglichen.
Mein Fazit: Viel Pflanzen sind auf keinen Fall gut, gerade wenn eine Schneedecke / dicke Eisschicht die Sicht behindert.
Praktisch spielt der Sauerstoffbedarf der Teichtiere und des Bodengrunds! die wichtigere Rolle. Wer im Herbst gut "aufräumt", hat wohl weniger Probleme. Bin ich damit richtig?


----------



## wizardrous (22. März 2010)

*AW: Verringern Unterwasserpflanzen unter Eis den Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers*

Also die Pflanzen werden jedenfalls bei akutem Lichmangel entweder absterben oder Sauerstoff entziehen aber sicherlich keine Photosynthese betreiben und Sauerstoff generieren. Ich hatte die letzten beiden Winter nicht einen Frosch, Molch oder Fisch zu beklagen (ausser die waren eingefroren). Eisdicke war zeitweise bei ca. 30 cm!!! Immer ein Pizzasgrosses Loch mit dem Eisfreihalter in der Mitte des Teiches freigehalten (alle 2-3 Tage vorsichtig aufklopfen oder mit heissem Wasser aus dem Wasserkocher freimachen). Zusätzlich ganz wichtig: Schnee runterschieben mit dem Besen. Ansonsten gibts nach der Schmelze nur noch Fischsuppe :shock (habe sehr viele Pflanzen)


----------



## wizardrous (22. März 2010)

*AW: Verringern Unterwasserpflanzen unter Eis den Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers*

Kannst dir das Schneeschieben eventuell sparen wenn du einen Oxidator reintust der dann sowohl Tiere als auch Pflanzen mit ausreichend Sauerstoff versorgt. Atemloch (Eisfreihalter) würde ich aber in jedem Fall trotzdem lassen.


----------



## Redlisch (22. März 2010)

*AW: Verringern Unterwasserpflanzen unter Eis den Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers*

Hallo,


wizardrous schrieb:


> Also die Pflanzen werden jedenfalls bei akutem Lichmangel entweder absterben oder Sauerstoff entziehen aber sicherlich keine Photosynthese betreiben und Sauerstoff generieren.



Da sich mein __ Hornkraut über den Winter ausgebreitet hat, sprich gewachsen ist muß es Photosynthese betrieben haben. Wer sagt den das das für die Pflanze wichtige Lichtspektrum durch Eis ausgefiltert wird und nicht nur ein teil des Spektrums z.B. Blau ?

Wenn man Aufnahmen unter Wasser mit Eisdecke sieht, sieht man das dort trotdem einiges an Licht ankommt. Wenn ich mich nicht sehr täusche wird "Weißes" Licht durch gebrochenes Eis nur in seine Spektralfarben zerlegt, blankes -ungebrochens Eis ist hingegen wie eine Glasscheibe und läßt den größten Teil des lichtes durch, ähnlich Glasabdeckungen wie man sie früher auf dem Aquarium unter den Lampen hatte.

Also wenn die Pflanze mit der Wassertemperatur noch zurecht kommt, wird sie auch weiterhin Photosynthese betreiben und dabei Sauerstoff als Abfallprodukt erzeugen.

Verweis:
"Biomass and photosynthesis of vascular plants under ice" von der Freshwater Fishey Research Center of Chinese Academy of Fishery Science vom Dezember1996

Axel


----------



## Plätscher (23. März 2010)

*AW: Verringern Unterwasserpflanzen unter Eis den Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers*

Hallo,

ich hatte Ende Nov. ein Loch im Teich und ihn folglich entleert und gleichzeitig den Grund gereinigt. Trotz geschlossener Eisdecke kann ich sagen das das __ Quellmoos über dem Winter definitiv gewachsen ist ( mind. die doppelte Größe) und das funktioniert ja wohl nur mit Photosynthese. 

Es gibt im Teich wie an Land Pflanzen die Einziehen oder die Wintergrün sind und die Wintergrünen wachsen (eingeschränkt) auch im Winter weiter.


----------



## toco (25. März 2010)

*AW: Verringern Unterwasserpflanzen unter Eis den Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers*

Hallo,

danke für die Antworten.

Es ist also durchaus verbreitet, dass UW-Pflanzen sich nicht im Winter zurückziehen. Bei mir sind davon Tausenblatt, __ Hornblatt und __ Wasserpest betroffen.

In der Gesamtbilanz eines Tag-Nacht-Wechsels produzieren Pflanzen mehr Sauerstoff als sie verbrauchen, das ist mir klar. Mir ging es aber um Sonderfall, dass mehrere Wochen eine dicke Schneedecke auf dem Eis verhindert, dass Licht in den Teich fällt.

Deshalb meine Entgegnung zu den Anmerkungen:



Plätscher schrieb:


> (...) kann ich sagen das das __ Quellmoos über dem Winter definitiv gewachsen ist ( mind. die doppelte Größe) und das funktioniert ja wohl nur mit Photosynthese.
> (...)


 
und



Redlisch schrieb:


> (...)Da sich mein __ Hornkraut über den Winter ausgebreitet hat, sprich gewachsen ist muß es Photosynthese betrieben haben.
> (...)



Ohne Licht (also z.B. bei einer dicken Schneedecke auf dem Eis) funktioniert die Photosynthese garantiert nicht! Ob Pflanzen ohne Photosynthese bei Dunkelheit wachsen, kann ich nicht sicher sagen. Meines Wissens verstärkt sich bei Dunkelheit das Wurzelwachstum.


----------



## Redlisch (26. März 2010)

*AW: Verringern Unterwasserpflanzen unter Eis den Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers*

Hallo,


toco schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke für die Antworten.
> 
> Ohne Licht (also z.B. bei einer dicken Schneedecke auf dem Eis) funktioniert die Photosynthese garantiert nicht! Ob Pflanzen ohne Photosynthese bei Dunkelheit wachsen, kann ich nicht sicher sagen. Meines Wissens verstärkt sich bei Dunkelheit das Wurzelwachstum.



so, dann fehlt jetzt nur noch die definition "dicke Schneeschicht" und wie der Schnee beschaffen sein muß (locker, verdichtet, angetaut und wieder gefroren).

Um festzustellen ab wann es für unsere Augen dunkel erscheint, hätte man im Winter eine Kamera untern Eis haben müssen. Zumindest bei 20 cm Schnee auf dem Eis konnte ich durch ein Loch noch die Fische schräg unter mir sehen. Die oberflächen "nahen" Pflanzen haben sicherlich noch genug verwertbares Licht bekommen, Pflanzen die tiefer Wachsen (z.B. > 50cm) vielleicht nicht. Die andere Frage wäre, welches Licht (Spektrum) brauchen die Pflanzen um Photosynthese zu betreiben, sichtbares oder kurzwelliges für uns nicht/kaum sichtbares Licht.

An Boden (-2m) hat sich das __ Hornkraut um einen Meter Richtung Teichmitte ausgebreitet und ist dort ca. 50cm in die Höhe gewachsen.

Axel


----------



## Kuton (26. März 2010)

*AW: Verringern Unterwasserpflanzen unter Eis den Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers*

Hallöchen,

Also bei mir sind auch einige Pflanzen trotz Eisschicht gewachsen bzw. mind. grün geblieben.
Und alles andere kommt nun der Reihe nach, es wird grüner.

Ich habe NICHTS im herbst beschnitten, da ich gelesen habe, dass durch die Halme Sauerstoff in den Teich kommt und ein Gasauatausch stattfindet.

Einige der Pflanzen sollen sogar im Winter, trotz herbstlicher Färbung reduziert arbeiten.
Habe einige Bücher eines Kollegen, der früher Biologe war und an Naturklärteichprojekten gearbeitet hat.
Und da gibt es zwar eine Reduzierung der Reinigungsleistung, aber keine dramatische.

Ich hatte keine Eisfreihalter und Zirkulation+Filter abgebaut (läuft nun wieder).

Auch ich hatte massig Fadenalgen, als das Eis weg war.

Abkäschern hab ich eingestellt, da ich beim ersten käschern 3 große Libellenlarven entdeckt hatte.

Und Glückspilz wie ich bin, sind nun sogar meine Fadenalgen fast verschwunden (innerhalbe einer woche) weil:

a) Der Filter und die Zirkulation wohl einiges tut
b) Zwei __ Enten ab und zu vorbeikamen und Sie gefressen haben


----------



## Annett (26. März 2010)

*AW: Verringern Unterwasserpflanzen unter Eis den Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers*

Hallo Axel.



Redlisch schrieb:


> Die andere Frage wäre, welches Licht (Spektrum) brauchen die Pflanzen um Photosynthese zu betreiben, sichtbares oder kurzwelliges für uns nicht/kaum sichtbares Licht.


Das läßt sich beantworten: http://www.freewebs.com/biokurs/Lichtabsorption.pdf
Schau mal unter Punkt 4. 





> Es gibt verschiedene Arten von Chlorophyll, wobei sie alle die gleiche
> Aufgaben haben, Absorption und Reaktion. Die wichtigsten sind:
> *Chlorophyll a blaugrün*
> Absorptionsmaxima in den Wellenlängen 430, 662 nm
> ...


In etwa diese Werte stehen auch in meinem Buch aus Studienzeiten...


----------



## Majaberlin (26. März 2010)

*AW: Verringern Unterwasserpflanzen unter Eis den Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers*



wizardrous schrieb:


> Kannst dir das Schneeschieben eventuell sparen wenn du einen Oxidator reintust der dann sowohl Tiere als auch Pflanzen mit ausreichend Sauerstoff versorgt. Atemloch (Eisfreihalter) würde ich aber in jedem Fall trotzdem lassen.



Das glaube ich nicht. Wir hatten 2 Oxydatoren im Wasser, die erste zeit hat das auch gut geholfen (die Jahre zuvor hat es immer geholfen), aber als das Eis dicker und dicker wurde und der Schnee täglich mehr, so dass wir nicht mehr wußten wohin damit und die eisdecke auch mit Heißwasser nicht mehr freizubekommen war, haben auch die beiden Oxydatoren das gro0e Desaster nicht verhindern können. Alos darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen, falls nochmal so ein Winter kommt.


----------



## Redlisch (27. März 2010)

*AW: Verringern Unterwasserpflanzen unter Eis den Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers*



Annett schrieb:


> Hallo Axel.
> 
> 
> Das läßt sich beantworten: http://www.freewebs.com/biokurs/Lichtabsorption.pdf
> ...



Also wie aus der Aquarienkunde bekannt, das rote Spektrum. Jetzt hätte nur noch jemand ein Spektrometer im Teich haben müssen, dann wüssten wir was der Schnee für Wellenlängen durchläßt 

Also schreibt euch das auf für den nächsten Winter 

Axel


----------



## Annett (27. März 2010)

*AW: Verringern Unterwasserpflanzen unter Eis den Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers*

Moin.

Hier mal noch ein nicht mehr ganz neues, aber interessantes pdf zum Thema: http://www.ig-gersprenz.de/Fischschutz/Teiche im Winter.PDF

Und das gefilterte Lichtspektrum finden wir auch noch raus Axel. Irgendwie. 

Edit: kein Lichtspektrum, aber eine Intensitäts-Messung unter Eis/Schneebedeckung.
Es wird beschrieben, dass sich das Lichtangebot schon durch eine dünne Schneeauflage um 10-90% verringert.


----------



## toco (27. März 2010)

*AW: Verringern Unterwasserpflanzen unter Eis den Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers*

Danke Annett,

die PDF-Datei ist genau das, was ich gesucht habe. Du warst bei deinen Recherchen also wesentlich erfolgreicher als ich bei meinen!

Es wird zwar nicht direkt darauf hingewiesen, dass die Zellatmung der Pflanzen mit für die Sauerstoffarmut verantwortlich ist Aber allein die Tatsache, dass bei einem dauerhaft mit Eis und 20 cm hoher Schneeschicht bedeckten Weiher (ohne Fische) der Sauerstoffgehalt nach zwei Wochen nicht mehr messbar war, ist schon ziemlich alarmierend.

Interessant ist auch der Hinweis darin, dass sich allein durch Schneeschieben und kurzzeitiges Öffnen des Eises die Sauerstoffbilanz verbessern lässt. Diese Frage wurde hier im Forum schon an anderer Stelle gestellt.

Da ich bei meinem Teich permanent im Winter eine Pumpe laufen habe, die minimal einen Bereich von ca. 40x40 cm Eisfrei hält, komme ich für mich zu dem Schluss, dass bei meinem Teich eigentlich nichts passieren kann.


----------



## red clouds (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Verringern Unterwasserpflanzen unter Eis den Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers*

Also Pflanzen stellen nicht irgendwie auf Atmung um, sie atmen ständig. Alle Pflanzen verbrauchen permanent Sauerstoff und geben Kohlenstoffdioxid ab. Bei der Photosynthese, die nur bei Licht möglich ist, gibt die Pflanze Sauerstoff ab und nimmt Kohlenstoffdioxid auf. Bei normalen Lichtverhältnissen überwiegt, durch die Photosynthese, der abgegebene Sauerstoff und das aufgenommene CO2 innerhalb eines ganzen Tages. Wenn die Pflanze kein Licht mehr bekommt, verbraucht sie also O2 und gibt CO2 ab, genauso wie Tiere auch atmen. Dabei verbrennen sie ihre Zucker, die sie während der Photosynthese produziert haben. Ist kein Zucker mehr da und auch kein Licht, stirbt die Pflanze.
Pflanzen brauchen hauptsächlich rotes und blaues Licht, denn die haben zwei verschiedene Photosysteme, um Photosynthese zu betreiben. Durch Eis oder Schnee wird das sichtbare Spektrum des Lichts nicht absorbiert. Weiße/durchsichtige Materialien absorbieren nur im nichtsichtbaren Wellenspektrum (z.b. Infrarot, Ultraviolett). Allerdings wird natürlich ein Teil des Lichts reflektiert, abhängig davon wie dick das Eis und wie hoch die Schneedecke ist.
D.h. bei länger anhaltendem Lichtmangel werden Pflanzen zum Sauerstoffzehrer.


----------

